# Buck question



## Driver (Nov 11, 2019)

Can you have a Nigerian dwarf buck live with your doe's? Wanting to buy a buck don't really want to split pen in half only have 1/4 acre pen. Does anyone do it successfully? Any and all advice very welcome.

Thanks!!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

You definitely need to be able to separate them. He can live with them for a few months but would need to be separated before the does kid.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Having the buck breed the does back to back twice a year at least would be tough on the doe's health. Also having the buck breed young doelings (his daughters) before they have grown adequately would be bad.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You can use an anti mating apron. But the does once bred need at least the last.2 months of pregnancy without a buck. Also for the 1st 3 months of a kids.life should be without a buck. Some bucks can get mean to little bucklings. 
At least for.my herd. I have 3 bucks. So they have their own paddock.except for 2 to 3 months...then they are with my does.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Having a separate pen for a buck I consider essential. It being cold here I don't want my does kidding in February which is what they'd do if giving the chance. My buck lives with the does all summer then I separate them when the weather starts to get colder and a heat is possible. Then when I want them bred I either put the girls in with him for the day, he lives in a pen right next to the doe herd, or they live with him during the day up until they kid. He gets his own stall at night because I don't want any sort of competition going on with food. But in the past he did share a large stall area at night as well. It just depends on buck temperament and how he is raised. He is a sweet buck and is good with kids as well. He'll play with kids like a good daddy. But you want to separate a buck if he is making the does get too much exercise or being aggressive. And it can change over the years, I know my buck has had years where he was more aggressive then others and I wouldn't have wanted him in with the does and others when he was so chill I wondered if he was going to get the job down, lol. Goats!


----------



## Driver (Nov 11, 2019)

So can I have a separate temp pen right next to goats so he can see them but be separate? Really don't want to add more then 1 buck to the herd.
3 goat max for our pen/pasture


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Driver said:


> So can I have a separate temp pen right next to goats so he can see them but be separate? Really don't want to add more then 1 buck to the herd.
> 3 goat max for our pen/pasture


As long as there are no girls you don't want bred on the other side of the fences. Boys can actually breed threw a fence. If your like me your probably laughing saying no way, don't be like me and learn the hard way lol if there are girls that you don't want bred, get creative on keeping it from happening. A roof so he can't get up on the fence, water troughs lined against the fence, or what I have is a 2' gap between fences (also the roof but it just worked out that way, the gap would be fine). Don't trust small holed panels or fencing, it can be done threw that.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Jessica is right - we have the 4 inch square fencing but does and bucks share one fence line. I had a breeding thru and then had to DNA test my bucks and the little doeling born to determine the father. We also have a hot strand on the buck side along the fence. 
I would personally never leave my buck with the does. They only get together when I want to bred one of the girls. Then the girl in heat is in a separate place and I put the buck with her till he does the job and then he goes right back home. We have two bucks with a fence that can be closed to separate them if they get to aggressive with each other during the rut. There is a small building on each side. Each of us has a little different way.


----------



## Driver (Nov 11, 2019)

Will 1 buck be ok with living by himself with fence in between so he can still see the does?


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

@R.Williamson has a really nice buck setup. You should check it out! Small but very efficient.


----------



## Driver (Nov 11, 2019)

Won't let me see their profile or post says they limit. Do you have a thread link with their setup?
Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Driver said:


> Will 1 buck be ok with living by himself with fence in between so he can still see the does?


Yes he will be ok. It's not ideal but he will be ok. My boys are butt heads to each other so they live in separate pens by themselves but see the girls. They have been like this for years. 
I didn't see this mentioned so please forgive me if it has but if he takes it hard being by himself another option is a wether as a buddy.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I keep my bucks with my does 98% of the time with no issues, But! It all depends on the buck, My Nubian bucks are quiet and sweet and don't bother the does when they are in late pregnancy and they are only mean to babies when they try to nurse on things that shouldn't be nursed on. I used to own LaMancha and LaMancha cross bucks and they were hell to keep away from the does no matter if they were pregnant or not. From my experience with Mini bucks, they have always been in rut no matter what time of year it is so I wouldn't keep one with the does.

I keep an anti-mating apron on my boys all the time, even in breeding season so I can keep track of when a doe is bred and when they are coming into heat.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Since you have a small set up, you will also have to think about kidding areas for your does. Perhaps just keep a buck as long as it takes him to do the job and move him along.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice and suggestions.

I would not keep a buck in with the does for too long, after all are preggo. The last 2 months of pregnancy, they give off a smell which bucks think they are in season, then chase and try to breed them, if they are aggressive and persistent enough, some can penetrate, possibly causing harm. 

If a doe gets her head caught somewhere, the buck will have a field day on her. 

All this stress can cause them to abort.

Some bucks hit the does in the gut, at feeding or when they won't allow them to breed her, he gets sexually frustrated. Which isn't fair to either of them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Driver said:


> Will 1 buck be ok with living by himself with fence in between so he can still see the does?


My buck is ok with that. When they walk to the back of the field he screams though.
He enjoyed company with our wether in the summer until rutting season hit. Then he got aggressive with the wether.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Driver said:


> Won't let me see their profile or post says they limit. Do you have a thread link with their setup?
> Thanks!


 These are a couple pics of one of my pens. I will be blunt T posts do not suffice on a determined buck. This particular pen has Does in it usually and this fellow was there to handle some business. His pen is made out of Goat panels and Wood posts. The total height on his actual pen is 8ft. He ... is a leaper. The pen you see in this pic holds my other buck without issue. His butt end is too fat to get over it lol. Beef would not be able to normally but he is not toting as much weight as he should be. As it is he has a heck of a time getting over the 4 ft panels. Ultimately our bucks pens will end up being 6 ft. He has beaten the tar our of the goat panels in his pen before but they have held up. A bit warped but they hold lol. Just for clarification these are goat/sheep panels, not cattle. The cattle panels are not quite as sturdy. Don't get me wrong they work but I would not put anything in them that could possibly put their head through the holes. The goats ones are 4x4 holes. The nes I purchased were 16ft long and 48 inches high. Don't worry they can "Bend" them into a truck bed really well so no worries about them hanging out. LOL just be careful what yu drive under on the way home. I found out real quick that I need to switch sides of the road on the way to my house because of low hanging trees.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good looking Buck!


----------



## Driver (Nov 11, 2019)

What are the dimensions of your buck pen? Wondering how much space I need to carve out for a buck. Can your buck see the does?


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Driver said:


> What are the dimensions of your buck pen? Wondering how much space I need to carve out for a buck. Can your buck see the does?


His primary pen is 16x16 . Not as big as I would like but it works for now. Has to be cleaned regularly. He can see the does about 20 ft away. The pen he is pictured in is 16x20. Once again with this size they have to be cleaned , preferably, daily. He is particularly lazy so it works.
I cannot wait until we finally move


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good looking Buck!


Thank you. This is Cheeze It's dad


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Kola was horribly lonely, off away from the girls, and he was also Calypso's sire, so (while I know 'line breeding' is common with livestock, I just can't). So, we got him a buddy, and they live to the southwest of the house, while the girls live to the northeast of the house. We've added more goats to both paddocks, now, but initially getting fencing set up was a bear, so not being able to put the three of our original goats together was a bit of a stressful nightmare.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

It can be at first. Sounds like you all are getting things worked out


----------



## Silvi (Apr 18, 2020)

I am planing to buy a buck for my girls soon. I have a pretty large space for wintering inside farm building and I was thinking maybe I could just tie the buck in one corner and place feed and water next to him? I am new to this so maybe it's not so good idea. Woman from whom we bought our goats kept one buck with plenty of goats and kids. He's is nice and quiet though. One of mean goats who was harassing younger ones with kids was tied so I thought maybe it would work with buck? We have a big separate pen with high fences for summer to keep him separate so I am worrying only about winter time.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Silvi said:


> I am planing to buy a buck for my girls soon. I have a pretty large space for wintering inside farm building and I was thinking maybe I could just tie the buck in one corner and place feed and water next to him? I am new to this so maybe it's not so good idea. Woman from whom we bought our goats kept one buck with plenty of goats and kids. He's is nice and quiet though. One of mean goats who was harassing younger ones with kids was tied so I thought maybe it would work with buck? We have a big separate pen with high fences for summer to keep him separate so I am worrying only about winter time.


I really really don't recommend keeping any Goat tied up at any time especially a buck with does around. That's a disaster waiting to happen. Could you build a stall in the corner of the building instead. Think of bucks as sex crazed teenagers with nothing in between their ears except the desire to mate...they will use very ounce of their power to get to the girls and could easily wrap the tie out around their neck or around their legs and pull till something breaks.
Since you already have a separate pen, a simple shelter could also be built out of pallets and scrap wood for your buck too.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I really really don't recommend keeping any Goat tied up at any time especially a buck with does around. That's a disaster waiting to happen. Could you build a stall in the corner of the building instead. Think of bucks as sex crazed teenagers with nothing in between their ears except the desire to mate...they will use very ounce of their power to get to the girls and could easily wrap the tie out around their neck or around their legs and pull till something breaks.
> Since you already have a separate pen, a simple shelter could also be built out of pallets and scrap wood for your buck too.


I strongly agree. Tying is a bad idea.
I only ever tie a goat if I am right there, supervising. E.g. a bully at feeding, or to have a goat clear a patch of growth outside their pen.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry - but I'm going to be blunt. Unless you are only tying for feeding, NO. He needs a separate space, and room enough to move and stay healthy. This is a disaster waiting to happen. No life for any animal remaining tied, let along a buck who is hormone driven. Perhaps just run him with your does for a couple of months and move him on. He will need to separated during the last months of pregnancy, and if he is frustrated, may not be nice to the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with those who said not to keep him tied. 

Goats can get into big trouble being tied. Plus they cannot move around much causing rumen and health issues etc.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Silvi said:


> I am planing to buy a buck for my girls soon. I have a pretty large space for wintering inside farm building and I was thinking maybe I could just tie the buck in one corner and place feed and water next to him? I am new to this so maybe it's not so good idea. Woman from whom we bought our goats kept one buck with plenty of goats and kids. He's is nice and quiet though. One of mean goats who was harassing younger ones with kids was tied so I thought maybe it would work with buck? We have a big separate pen with high fences for summer to keep him separate so I am worrying only about winter time.


I would advise against this whole heartedly. Especially with a buck. I have tied does out but only while I was able to keep a close eye on them. Also the does I tied out were very well trained to a lead. It's usually not worth the risk. It is a good way to quickly lose a goat.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

If you have a separate pen already you could build a little shed for him and get a wether friend. You could also look for a used shed that someone is reselling or getting rid of. Then it would already be made and you could just stick it in there. I don't know how cold you get there in winter. 
Or you could get panels or build a stall area for him in the bigger barn but you would need to build him a run for him to get outside. Or you could walk him over to his outside run that you have for summer time. I've had to walk goats to their outside run for a while and it can be a pain but it is doable. 
I can't remember if this has been mentioned, but have you thought of renting a buck? Some people will have bucks available for lease and you could run the buck with your girls for a few heat cycles and then return him. Then you don't have to worry about a separate pen or anything. 
Hope this helps. Let us know if you have any more thoughts or questions.


----------



## Silvi (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you all for the answers, I absolutely will not tie him. I already got a buck, 7 month old youngster, mixed breed. Owner would have culled him out unless she sold him since he's mixed breed and goats are not popular here anyway. So I got him very cheap (my girls are mixed also and i will be culling kids anyway). One more probably not the best idea  - buck and chickens living together? It can get cold here, up to -22 F (-30 C) at times. Did not happen for years, but always possible. And I have a nice separate well protected space were I keep chickens. I bet it's no good, but I am ready to ask stupid questions and avoid making stupid mistakes


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You can - but - your goat cannot get into or eat the chicken feed!


----------



## Silvi (Apr 18, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> You can - but - your goat cannot get into or eat the chicken feed!


That's what I thought too and there is a way for me to solve this. So no more issues with buck living with chickens, only chicken feed?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Silvi (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank's!  And one more question  I hear, at least people around me, keep buck for only 2 years and find new one. I understand why if they want to keep and breed his daughters. I need only two goats for our milk needs so no plans to increase herd. Is there another reason to change bucks more often? How long can a buck be "productive"?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Silvi said:


> That's what I thought too and there is a way for me to solve this. So no more issues with buck living with chickens, only chicken feed?


The only other issue, other than chicken food, that I have is that when you do deep litter (a thick layer of straw that stays all winter and only gets added to), the chickens will turn it and expose the ammonia smelling old pee and moisture. Because of that I keep the chickens out of the goat stalls.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

No reason to get a buck every two years in my opinion. I've had only one buck for ... I'm terrible with time ... 6 years ish. He has bred his daughters too but I don't keep the kids from that breeding. I don't really know how long a buck stays productive, maybe someone else will chime in on that, but a long time, lol.


----------

